# Gonal F and Suprecur



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Can anyone advise me on where the best and cheapest place is is to buy Gonal F and Suprecur.

Thanks very much xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think it will be a case of calling a few people

this thread should help

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,9821.160.html?PHPSESSID=k34v0l57qeia08b4mk4m5tmpl4


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Rach,

I don't think Suprecur is going to be much cheaper than the hospital pharmacy as it isn't that expensive but I know a lady who bought her Gonal F via Serono at Home, the Clinic can give you a prescription specifically for them but if they are anything like Calea/Organon (who manufacture Puregon) they won't give you a price without faxing your prescription first, but Ferring (who manufacture Menopur) will give you a price over the phone, they all work differently.

I hope you get some answers.


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Andrea

Thanks for your advise went for my tx schedule on wed and they gave me a Home perscription for soneo I did phone them before this and they do seem to be the cheapest.

What are you wearing on Wed ?
x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not sure Rach, not got much that fits me at the moment (I'm not complaining)


----------

